# How do I get myself into these things?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2007)

It seems that every time I purchase some special food item for my daughter, her husband or brother pig out and she's left with an empty plate.  So, I puchased some fresh shitake mushrooms and invited just her over for dinner last night.  We bounced around ideas for ingredients that would go with the mushrooms.  We settled on sea food.

Now you have to understand.  My eldest daughter is a lot like me.  She's always trying to find something new and interesting to cook and eat.  So, we were shopping at our local supermarket and saw sword fish and mahi tuna.  We decided to use those.  And as my wife isn't crazy about fish, we got deveigned, shell-on shrimp for her.  We picked up some shallots and veggies and other ingredients for kabobs.

When all was said and done, last nights dinner for three cost me in excess of a hundred bucks.  I had figured maybe 30 to 40.  My eldest child (about 28 years old) loved it.  The grill did its job perfectly with the fish just cooked through, and very juicy.  Only a touch of salt and a coating of olive oil was used to season the fish, and the shrimp.

The reason I'm posting this is not to complain about the price of seafood, but rather to exclaim that both the swordfish and the mahi tuna were so completely different than any other fish I've grilled on the Webber.  They picked up a gentle, smoky flavor from the charcoal that didn't hide the natural flavor at all.  The texture was outstanding, and the flavor was extraordinary.  I could eat this stuff daily and never tire of it.

Now you have to understand that prior to last night, I believed there was no fish better than good, wild brook trout from the streams emptying into Lake Superior.  I still go nuts over it.  But the both the swordfish and the mahi tuna are every bit as good, and maybe, just maybe, better.  Makes me wish I lived on the coast, where fish can be had much cheaper.  I highly recomend these two fish species.  But, remember, especially about the swordfish.  heavy-metal contamination (methyl mercury) forces us to limit our intake severley.  I guess that's a good thing, or I'd go broke in a hurry. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2007)

Mahi tuna?  Do you mean ahi tuna, or mahi-mahi, which is a dolphin fish (no, not a dolphin, the mammal, a dolphin *fish*!)?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2007)

gw, did you have ahi tuna, or mahi mahi, of the dolphin family? just curious.

i agree that swordfish is a special fish. grilled is excellent. 
i've been trying to duplicate a swordfish dish that i had a while ago in a restaurant. it was a nice, thick grilled swordfish steak in a light, herby tomato sauce. as you've mentioned, the flavor and texture of the fish was not dampened by the preparation, but were perfect partners. 

as far as ahi goes, i prefer it raw. if not raw, then slightly seared and coated in black and white sesame seeds, with a nice soy/ginger/wasabi dipping sauce.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2007)

Yup, I meant ahi tuna.  Just goes to show ya that I'm so much more familiar with fresh water rather than the ocean.  And that's strange as I think about it, considering the time I spent on aircraft carriers.  But then again, we wern't out there to go fishing and try the seafood. 

I'm not sure that these were sushi grade as they were frozen and wen't labled as such.l  But I would love to try fresh ahi tuna, cooked just the way BT described.  I think they might be very good coatd with lemon pepper and black pepper as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, indeed, tuna if grilled proparly, that is to say not overcooked is absolutely outstanding. I love it. Never had sword fish.


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2007)

Sworfish is easy to cook. Just throw it on the barbeque grill until the mercury stops dripping, then flip and repeat.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> gw, did you have ahi tuna, or mahi mahi, of the dolphin family? just curious.


Not in the Dolphin fam there, BT, but sometimes called Dauphin. Though I am sure Flipper is glad you are thinking of him


Tuna is MADE for the grill, that is the best way to prepare it, imo. LOVE IT!

Swordfish is another great "steak" type fish. I love it lightly dusted with toasted fennel seeds, grilled, squeeze of lemon, and fresh horseradish.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 6, 2007)

You've just started sliding down a long, slippery slope, my friend.

Enjoy the ride.

I agree, a perfectly-grilled med rare to medium tuna steak, seasoned with salt and pepper, is a truely wonderful thing.  So is a med rare to medium blackened tuna steak (I know, I keep repeating this, but it's true).  Also, seasoned with salt and pepper, crusted with white and black sesame seeds, pan-seared to med rare, with a wasabi cream sauce.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 7, 2007)

Swordfish and tuna both grill beautifully.  And yes, now that you've started to experiement with seafood chances are you won't stop.  At the resto we get fresh fish flown in as we need it, almost always whole, and very fresh.  Chef has got me hooked on the versatility and beautiful flavors fish can offer.  I've been going nuts lately with fish dishes.  Halibut, shark, various shellfish, you name it.  I'm currently trying to find a way to get myself some good whole fish flown to me here in landlocked southern indiana, but the prices are just astronomical sometimes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 7, 2007)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Swordfish and tuna both grill beautifully. And yes, now that you've started to experiement with seafood chances are you won't stop. At the resto we get fresh fish flown in as we need it, almost always whole, and very fresh. Chef has got me hooked on the versatility and beautiful flavors fish can offer. I've been going nuts lately with fish dishes. Halibut, shark, various shellfish, you name it. I'm currently trying to find a way to get myself some good whole fish flown to me here in landlocked southern indiana, but the prices are just astronomical sometimes.



That's my problem as well.  The prices are sky-high.  But for a special occasion, I can justify the cost.  But now, things have become complecated; barbecued ahi-tuna, barbecued swordfish, barbecued turkey, barbecued standing rib roast, pork crown roast, great spare ribs, bone-in rib eyes, barbecued ham, barbecued lamb, etc., hmmmm, which one do I want to cook now?  There are so many amazing meals to cook, and such a short life to cook them in.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2007)

tatt, i've always heard that mahi mahi is aka dolphin fish, and is not related to the mammal dolphin. sorry about my confusing post. i've also heard it called a dorado.

so now you made me go look it up becuase i thought the word dauphin was a french title of some kind of "nobility", if such a thing exists.

dauphin is both, a french snob, er, i mean the prince, and it's also one of the names of the fish.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> That's my problem as well. The prices are sky-high. But for a special occasion, I can justify the cost. But now, things have become complecated; barbecued ahi-tuna, barbecued swordfish, barbecued turkey, barbecued standing rib roast, pork crown roast, great spare ribs, bone-in rib eyes, barbecued ham, barbecued lamb, etc., hmmmm, which one do I want to cook now? There are so many amazing meals to cook, and such a short life to cook them in.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


the fun is in the figuring it out, GW!


----------



## MJK (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodweed,

If you love seafood you are not in a bad place to live necessarily. Just because it comes from sal****er people think it must be good but brother have you got it made where you are.

Walleye - quite possibly the best freshwater and sal****er fish ever invented.
Yellow Perch - A close second. wonderful when caught through the ice 
Pike - Bony but white and flaky and great when baked
Trout - OK, use lots of real butter
Lakers (Lake Trout) -Even better. Use more butter
Sunfish - Often overlooked but great fillets.

Save the money from not buying swordfish and buy a fishing license. Experiment with them. If you need recipes I have a gajillion of them just not the opportunity to use them much.  Good fishing!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2007)

lol, gw, a challenge.

answer mjk in 200 words or less.

(mjk, goodweed is an angler of the finest sort.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 8, 2007)

I take that challenge, and the words in this acceptance sentence dont count. 

Brookies from Lake Superior streams, fried in 2" of hot oil on the beach. Touch of salt - #1

Yellow Perch, fresh, fillets, fried in butter on whole wheat with fried spud slices and ketchup - #2

Walley Steaks, lightly coated in AP-Flour, toasted under the broiler with dill/taragon, s & P, W/Lemon - #3

Larger Salmon/Trout from open waters of Lake Superior/St. Mary's River:
Steaks/fillets - from the grill. - #4

Smelt - Floured, fried, eaten like french fries. - #5

Herring/Whitefish - baked until just done w/garlic & dill, served with tartar or hollandaise sauce. - #6

All of the above can be baked, broiled, grilled, smoked, pan-fried, battered & deep-fried, served with french fries, sweet spuds, various forms of pasta, asparigus, or fresh salads. Can also be served as Surf & turf with beef. Can be stuffed with savory rice or bread dressing, seasoned with fennel, onion, tarragon, S & P, etc. All of the above can also be used in stews, soups, and chowders.

And all under 200 words. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Goodweed, do you have any Brown Trout in those streams up there?  Those are even trickier than Brookies to catch.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 9, 2007)

Yup.  We have brown trout.  However, they are few and far between.  They are fun to catch though.  My favorite fish fight comes from the big King Salmon when they come up.  They run like crazy, and leap out of the water occasionally.  I haven't hooked into really good bass up here, though I know there is some great smallmouth action.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 10, 2007)

I never got to go fishing while I live in MI.  I should have.  We don't have salmon down here in OK, and smallmouth bass are few and far between.

However, the 100 lbs + catfish, 150 lbs + spoonbill paddlefish, and up to 200 lbs needle-nose gar more than make up for it.


----------



## MJK (Jun 11, 2007)

Mea culpa Goodweed.  Yes you have it right. I envy you and all that water you have to fish.  Maybe one of these days I will get to the Land of Lakes and be able to do some serious fishing.  I'll let you know when I am coming up that way.


----------

